# Make your Pot More Potent



## Columbian Connection (Sep 12, 2005)

Someone asked a while back about if it was possable to make your pot more potent or to turn shit weed into good weed. The answer is yes. If you can find the machine. My memory wasx rocked when I was reading my 1979 High Times Magazine. There was two companies that put out machines that could make your weed up to 800% for potent and make hash and hash oil too, as well as other stuff.

One  was called an iso2 and the other was the KIK sysstem. Its ad says "Shit To Gold" Don't get Ripped Off . . . Get Ripped! I always wanted one but I never had $69.00 back then. I wonder if you find these anyplace anymore.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 12, 2005)

------------------------


holy crap those are actually real


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 13, 2005)

I remember reading those ads but here's my viewpoint--if they worked, everyone would have one.

I mean why pay $450.00/oz. for the killer kind when you could buy $45.00/oz Mex. crap and make it 800 x more powerful?

I'll tell you something else....I have some of that $450.00/oz stuff (grew it myself).  If I smoked some that was 800x more powerful I'd be dead and cold.

I don't know this, but I think one of those may be a way to turn pot into honey oil.  That would make pot better by concentrating what you have, which is not exactly the same thing as making it better per se.  You'd have better pot but a whole lot less of it.

There's a thread @hipforums in the marijuana section re: that iso thingie.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 13, 2005)

*Lets try this again. Does anyone else have a problem with posting??? this is the second time my post did not show up, only the quote. Its starting to piss me off.*

*GanjaGuru]I remember reading those ads but here's my viewpoint--if they worked, everyone would have one.*


_I mean why pay $450.00/oz. for the killer kind when you could buy $45.00/oz Mex. crap and make it 800 x more powerful?_

_I'll tell you something else....I have some of that $450.00/oz stuff (grew it myself). If I smoked some that was 800x more powerful I'd be dead and cold._

_I don't know this, but I think one of those may be a way to turn pot into honey oil. That would make pot better by concentrating what you have, which is not exactly the same thing as making it better per se. You'd have better pot but a whole lot less of it._

_There's a thread @hipforums in the marijuana section re: that iso thingie._

*I don't know about boosting it 800% but even if it kicks it up 25% it would be cool. If it did not work they would not have been out on the market for as long as they were. People would have gotten pissed real quick. Anyway if I can remember correctly these were made illegal in the 1980's because they were dangerous. The IS02 was the worst. You used sulfuric acid! Not only that there was a warning on the box that it could explode!! The KIK was much safer.*

*Both of the those could be used tp make oil and hash. You could make legal stuff with like perfume and other scented oils. *

*The bad thnig about making hash with them is uyou need to use 1/4lb of pot to make a couple of oz of hash. Not a very good trade off when you are paying for your weed. These days with more people growing it it would be ok. *


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 13, 2005)

Themanwithnoname said:
			
		

> ------------------------
> 
> 
> holy crap those are actually real


 
Yes, but I have not seen one since the 1980's. I keep on hoping to have one turn up at a garage sale


----------



## Max (Sep 14, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I'll tell you something else....I have some of that $450.00/oz stuff (grew it myself).  If I smoked some that was 800x more powerful I'd be dead and cold.



Please good sir.  Allow me to be your apprentice.  Teach me the way to grow the 450.00/oz. Chiba.   I will not impose; I'll just stay in a sleeping bag somewhere near your grounds.  I will also do your chores and prepare your meals.  Please teach me the way, master. 

Your humble servant, 
Max


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 14, 2005)

Max,  you crack me up...


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 14, 2005)

Max,
Show up 4/20/06 with a trailer.
You can live on my land rent (but not utility)-free.
Get a script (easy in Calif) and I'll not only teach you but give you a section of my garden to grow 24 plants (legal limit where I am).
In exchange you will help me with my plants.  You don't have to cook unless you want to.
And help out a bit with things like chopping firewood.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 14, 2005)

Check my repost to answer ganja respose. For some reason my posts either don't get all posted or as in this case not at all. anyway I edited it with my answer about the machines.

By the way you know else were in the those old magazines. Free basing kits coke testers to make sure you are getting the snow you paid for. opium poppy seeds, mushroom kits, bongs and pipes, spoons. I can go on and on. Those were the days. Now we have Pot seeds!! WOW who would have thought? We also have piss detox kits and herbal smokes but not much else.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 15, 2005)

* "If it did not work they would not have been out on the market for as long as they were. People would have gotten pissed real quick*."

Well they aren't around anymore are they?
Look how long International Oddities has been around, calling lawn clippings "dro" and selling them to jr. high school students.


----------



## Max (Sep 15, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Max,
> Show up 4/20/06 with a trailer.
> You can live on my land rent (but not utility)-free.
> Get a script (easy in Calif) and I'll not only teach you but give you a section of my garden to grow 24 plants (legal limit where I am).
> ...



Ha ha.   Thank you GG.  You are beautiful for even entertaining the idea.  In fact, maybe you ought not be so kind because if I have all my shit together by 4/20/06, I may just show up!  I'm a hard worker and a quick study.  And helping out with your plants would be a labor of love.   And if you can believe it, I actually *like* chopping firewood. 

Columbian Connection -  Hey man, sorry for changing the subject here.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 15, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> * "If it did not work they would not have been out on the market for as long as they were. People would have gotten pissed real quick*."
> 
> Well they aren't around anymore are they?
> Look how long International Oddities has been around, calling lawn clippings "dro" and selling them to jr. high school students.


 
Like I said they were made illegal in the 1980's

IO is not the same thing. Some people by the stuff to get high and others buy it just to smoke it like they would smoke a pipe or cigs. because they don't like tobacco. In any case people must be buying it enough for them to stay in business.


----------

